# Rear Window Black trim peice



## MikesComfortCoupe12 (Jan 14, 2014)

CC Family, how ya doing? has anyone noticed if the lower black trim piece just before the trunk lid below the rear window, is a one or two piece part. I washed
my CC today and noticed there was some what of a straight line seam that resembled a crack. Is that normal? I was trying to post a pic
of it. 
Thanks


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

MikesComfortCoupe12 said:


> CC Family, how ya doing? has anyone noticed if the lower black trim piece just before the trunk lid below the rear window, is a one or two piece part. I washed
> my CC today and noticed there was some what of a straight line seam that resembled a crack. Is that normal? I was trying to post a pic
> of it.
> Thanks


Yours is cracked and covered under warranty. New piece is made of metal.

This subject has been covered for quite a few years in this forum.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes everyone has noticed  . Very common problem. Like David said, take it to dealer and have it replaced with upgraded version

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## edubb415 (Dec 9, 2013)

I noticed mine 2 months ago.I took it to the dealer,they said it wasn't covered with my warranty and wasn't a recall.WTF


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

edubb415 said:


> I noticed mine 2 months ago.I took it to the dealer,they said it wasn't covered with my warranty and wasn't a recall.WTF


I have expression for this "money hungry" dealer. 
Best solution:
Find new dealer


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

edubb415 said:


> I noticed mine 2 months ago.I took it to the dealer,they said it wasn't covered with my warranty and wasn't a recall.WTF


That may be correct assuming your CC is over 3 years old or has over 36,000 miles on the odometer.

Also, there was no recall. Recalls are generally safety issues. The lower back window trim is not a safety issue.

Since you provide no information in your signature or post regarding your vehicle details, none of us can give you an educated solution.


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

```

```
 I talked to my dealership today, David Maus VW. They said for me to contact VW of America about it. I followed through and VW America said there is a new aluminum piece to replace the plastic piece. They took down all my info, miles, paint color, service manager and the said I had to schedule another appointment with David Maus and have them evaluate it. Then the dealership and VW america would talk and go from there. 

I just better not get there and have to pay for a damn inspection then for them to say they aren't replacing the part.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

My dealer replaced the one on my '12 no questions asked


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Slammed CC said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> I talked to my dealership today, David Maus VW. They said for me to contact VW of America about it. I followed through and VW America said there is a new aluminum piece to replace the plastic piece. They took down all my info, miles, paint color, service manager and the said I had to schedule another appointment with David Maus and have them evaluate it. Then the dealership and VW america would talk and go from there.
> ...


VWOA will inform you if you have to pay anything out of pocket or not. But is this case, I'm 99.9% sure it will be covered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Slammed CC said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> I talked to my dealership today, David Maus VW. They said for me to contact VW of America about it. I followed through and VW America said there is a new aluminum piece to replace the plastic piece. They took down all my info, miles, paint color, service manager and the said I had to schedule another appointment with David Maus and have them evaluate it. Then the dealership and VW america would talk and go from there.
> ...


Seriously, a new and improved piece, actually made of metal (Aluminum) is available???

Oh wait, that was already mentioned. :banghead:

Now, if you have less than 36,000 miles on your car and it is less than 3 years old, and if you end up paying one single red cent for the replacement part, considered yourself seriously duped.

Now, let's talk about that "Bridge" I have for sale. :laugh::laugh: And, some beach front property here in southern Arizona.


----------



## SD 2.0T (May 25, 2013)

Mine is a CPO, and I am covered until 60K, but my plastic one hasn't cracked yet. I am a bit worried that it won't crack while I'm still under warranty. Maybe I should park her out in the sun more often 

I was thinking though, if you are cracked and out of warranty, maybe wrap the trim instead of replacing it? Maybe carbon fiber vinyl wrap?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

SD 2.0T said:


> Mine is a CPO, and I am covered until 60K, but my plastic one hasn't cracked yet. I am a bit worried that it won't crack while I'm still under warranty. Maybe I should park her out in the sun more often
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking though, if you are cracked and out of warranty, maybe wrap the trim instead of replacing it? Maybe carbon fiber vinyl wrap?





I think it cracks in freezing temperatures.
But try hot weather you never know 





Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

That told me it happens in much hotter weather. Each year during the summer people bring them in with this same complaint.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

SD 2.0T said:


> maybe wrap the trim instead of replacing it? Maybe carbon fiber vinyl wrap?


Good luck in doing that... That trim piece is glue to the trunk and is not easily removable w/o breaking it into a million pieces :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Mine cracked about a month ago. I was under the same situation with the dealership since I was out of my warranty. I contacted the dealer but they couldn't replace it free of charge because there is not an official recall for the part. Even tho there is a superceeded part. The recommended I contact VWoA with my situation. I contacted VWoA with my problem and indicated the knowledge about a updated part number for the trim. The customer representative sent me a $400 dealer certificate to purchase and replace the trim piece.


----------



## edubb415 (Dec 9, 2013)

I contacted VwofAmerica.They told me to get a diagnosis and contact them back with that information.Than the Region Case Manager would follow up with the dealership to discuss what the options might be for lending you possible assistance.Did anyone need a diagnosis to get theres replaced???


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

edubb415 said:


> I contacted VwofAmerica.They told me to get a diagnosis and contact them back with that information.Than the Region Case Manager would follow up with the dealership to discuss what the options might be for lending you possible assistance.Did anyone need a diagnosis to get theres replaced???


The diagnosis is there was a crappy part made and numerous people who have had theirs break. I'm sure you could pull at least 50 people off here alone, it was so bad that they made an updated metal part for it. Don't back down to them, worst case keep calling or let me call for you


----------



## SD 2.0T (May 25, 2013)

van33 said:


> Good luck in doing that... That trim piece is glue to the trunk and is not easily removable w/o breaking it into a million pieces :laugh:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would actually just have it wrapped while it was still installed. They can cut and stretch the wrap around almost any shape, the trim piece would be easy to wrap while still on the car.

To add some strength to the crack, I would first apply a thin vinyl strip over the crack, and then do a full carbon fiber look wrap over the whole trim piece. Would like nice I think.


----------



## cantCCme (May 28, 2012)

Anyone have part numbers of the old and or new piece? I'm out of warranty and need a new piece for show season!!


----------



## ByckeyeCC (Mar 21, 2014)

*Carbon fiber? anyone???*



DavidPaul said:


> Yours is cracked and covered under warranty. New piece is made of metal.
> 
> This subject has been covered for quite a few years in this forum.


One would think that by now China or an entrepreneurial soul would realize that this would be a great item to make in Carbon Fiber and turn a profit on it. I'm sure that many of the vendors would be interested in carrying it. If there's a market for CF Mirrors that aren't even broken, one would surely think that this would sell.
I think it would look nice to have that as CF rather than plain black...


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

ByckeyeCC said:


> One would think that by now China or an entrepreneurial soul would realize that this would be a great item to make in Carbon Fiber and turn a profit on it. I'm sure that many of the vendors would be interested in carrying it. If there's a market for CF Mirrors that aren't even broken, one would surely think that this would sell.
> I think it would look nice to have that as CF rather than plain black...


I think the Chinese realize that only the CC has this little back window trim piece. 

Unlike the mirrors, door handles and a bunch of other parts that the CC shares with a myriad of VW vehicles, this particular part is insignificant. 

As a result, probably not worth the tooling costs.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

ByckeyeCC said:


> One would think that by now China or an entrepreneurial soul would realize that this would be a great item to make in Carbon Fiber and turn a profit on it. I'm sure that many of the vendors would be interested in carrying it. If there's a market for CF Mirrors that aren't even broken, one would surely think that this would sell.
> I think it would look nice to have that as CF rather than plain black...


I think the Chinese realize that only the CC has this little back window trim piece. 

Unlike the mirrors, door handles and a bunch of other parts that the CC shares with a myriad of VW vehicles, this particular part is insignificant. 

As a result, probably not worth the tooling costs.

Like you said, the Chinese are smart business people. After all, they are slowly but surely annexing this country, thanks to some of our elected officials. Sorry if I used the word "Officials" in a derogatory term. Oh wait, if the term fits, wear it.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

I dont think the idea of the piece founded only on the cc's makes them not making one.they make diffusers wich are actually made only for cc's but the idea that the black trunk piece has alot of "dangerous" work and they probably thing that not everyone can do it. Btw that piece would have been nice if it opened up as a spoiler


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

talja10 said:


> I dont think the idea of the piece founded only on the cc's makes them not making one.they make diffusers wich are actually made only for cc's but the idea that the black trunk piece has alot of "dangerous" work and they probably thing that not everyone can do it. Btw that piece would have been nice if it opened up as a spoiler


I think I may agree with you, for the most part, maybe. :laugh:


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

cantCCme said:


> Anyone have part numbers of the old and or new piece? I'm out of warranty and need a new piece for show season!!


The original part number is: 3C8853465041

The new part number is: 3C8853465*A*041


----------



## cantCCme (May 28, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


> The original part number is: 3C8853465041
> 
> The new part number is: 3C8853465*A*041


Thanks bro!!!


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

Does this piece being cracked really affect anything besides looking like crap? I bought my 2012 CC today, of course out of the factory warranty, so vinyl wrapping the piece may not be a terrible idea if its nothing major. I will most likely contact VWoA anyway but id like to do a little more research on what the piece actually does. and why the hell its there in the first place. :screwy:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

SD 2.0T said:


> Mine is a CPO, and I am covered until 60K, but my plastic one hasn't cracked yet. I am a bit worried that it won't crack while I'm still under warranty. Maybe I should park her out in the sun more often
> 
> I was thinking though, if you are cracked and out of warranty, maybe wrap the trim instead of replacing it? Maybe carbon fiber vinyl wrap?


Just broke mine on purpose.**** it i had alot of scratch and fade color so even if i got to pay i have no issues but i have a 2012 so should covered under warranty.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

I called VWoA Friday as I'm out of warranty. They filed my complaint but at this time they are not issuing a check to me  need more people to call them and get this as a free of charge repair.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

You should state the fact that there is an updated part number for it. That argument along should let them know the original part is defective.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

sk8too said:


> I called VWoA Friday as I'm out of warranty. They filed my complaint but at this time they are not issuing a check to me  need more people to call them and get this as a free of charge repair.


I'm on the verge of calling VWoA. I contacted the local VW dealership; the manager will look into mine (center crack line). The service rep I know said my low mileage might help (3 years and only have 20k ). We'll see.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Boricua_aoc said:


> You should state the fact that there is an updated part number for it. That argument along should let them know the original part is defective.


Oh I did


----------



## Hondadream (Mar 24, 2014)

1


Отправлено из моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## HEINEDUBR (May 20, 2010)

Saw this post and yesterday and today I casually gave a glance at the back of my 3 month old 2012 CC Sport, and there it was a crack right down the middle Fuuuuuuuuuuuuk! I guess this crazy deep freeze New England winter was enough to crack it! So I will have to make a trip to the dealership and see what they have to say.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mine just got covered.no need tocall just go to the dealer and tell them its cracked and say that u read online and it looks like common probl.


----------



## CC/JK (Jan 23, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> I think it cracks in freezing temperatures.
> But try hot weather you never know
> 
> 
> ...


Mine cracked in the middle when I was down in Palm Springs (90+F). Took it in the dealer and they ordered the new and improved aluminum one!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok i guess final conclusion is that trim cracks in either very hot or very cold


----------



## DOTTAT (Apr 16, 2001)

Guys....I have a 2013 4mo exec.....guess what??? 

The roof piece between the sunroof and the windshield is plastic too!! Mine has about 6 cracks in it starting at the windshield. Took it by the dealership today and they told me they've had 4 or 5 so far. Make sure you check that piece too!

Mine is black and the piece in question is black and comes that way. The dealership told me they don't have to paint it when it arrives. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes its black for any each color


----------



## johnshenry (Jul 17, 2003)

I just noticed mine had 2 or 3 (can't remember) cracks in it that I discovered wiping it down after a run through the car wash. Today, leaving work, I see another early black CC a few spaces down from mine and check it walking by... yep: cracked too.

I will call VWoA and see if I can get it replaced. Bought my '12 2 months ago used from a BMW dealer, 50k on the clock.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Just go to dealer don't call vw of america.


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

Mine was replaced with updated metal piece under the 3year/36K warranty.


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

*Trim piece*

Bought my 09 CC From David Mause vw last year, I had them replace that part a month or so after purchase and they did it no questions asked. It's not a recall, just a well known and documented materials defect. Show them this log on it and they should replace it.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

I called my dealership I bought my '11 from and since I'm out of warranty, they told me to contact VWOA.


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

The '10 I bought to replace my totaled '10 had the same crack when I went to check it out at the dealer - I mentioned it to them and they had replaced it at no charge by the time I picked the car up.


----------



## Shobhz (Mar 3, 2014)

Mine was cracked and I took it to the dealer and they fixed it.

Didn't know there was another upgraded piece of I could have gotten :banghead:


----------



## Notkool59 (Jul 24, 2008)

Just bought a used CC (out of warranty) and I can not believe that I didn't notice this when looking over the car 30x ... :banghead: ... Does anyone have any experience with wrapping that part in a cf vinyl or something to cover that crack?


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

^^ I did the same damn thing. 😫 I'm gonna wrap it in black vinyl probably. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

SkrApUNB said:


> ^^ I did the same damn thing.  I'm gonna wrap it in black vinyl probably.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vinyl wrap, or any other wrap will not look good for very long.

Eventually, as the crack widens and others appear, they will show up like a wart on a witches nose under the vinyl.


----------



## 813Gre (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm having the same issue and I emailed VWoA and of coarse they said since there is no recall all they can do is help me find a dealer I can get it replaced at and for me to give them back feedback on my expirence-_-. I told them I knew that and that VW knows of the problem also and that's why they came up with a fix. So we'll see what they say from there


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

813Gre said:


> I'm having the same issue and I emailed VWoA and of coarse they said since there is no recall all they can do is help me find a dealer I can get it replaced at and for me to give them back feedback on my expirence-_-. I told them I knew that and that VW knows of the problem also and that's why they came up with a fix. So we'll see what they say from there


I went 'round and 'round with VWoA about this several years ago. My dealer was no help. I went to another dealer for some major service and brought it up with them. They said, "It happens all the time. We'll get it taken care of." Sometimes, you just have to shop the problem around to different dealers.


----------



## Javelina (Mar 18, 2014)

Has anyone seen a "how to" for removal/replacement?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Javelina said:


> Has anyone seen a "how to" for removal/replacement?


I've posted the official replacement procedure several times in the past. Please search. 

Also the trim piece is a 1 piece held on by an adhesive glue.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Javelina (Mar 18, 2014)

I wouldn't have asked if I hadn't have already searched. I may be new to this board, but I'm not new to boards in general.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

I remember that thread, but, like you, it's not coming up in the search results, even using google site search. Would be nice for usaf-lt-g to repost the link if he can find it.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

managed to find it. :laugh:

HERE!!!!!


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

This is a problem in forums everywhere. Unfortunately, all it does over time is litter search results with dead-end threads that tell the searcher who just found it to ...guess what? Search.

Now reminding people to use search AND posting the link to help? That's just quality customer service that also just happens to help enrich future search results. Well done, Mango.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> managed to find it. :laugh:
> 
> HERE!!!!!


Thanks for doing the leg work to find it. But the link in that thread is dead.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

Still works for me. Are you clicking on the Dropbox link in the post he linked, or are you scrolling elsewhere on the page?

This is where it's taking me: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ym9sqg43t2p86ap/Removing and installing rear lid trim.pdf


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

The Dropbox Link. I'll try it again at home. It's possible that it's blocked at my office for some unknown reason.

Thanks.

/edit. Yep, looks like DB is blocked at work.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

How is this breaking?


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Rlinetexas said:


> How is this breaking?


It seems like the plastic cannot hold up to the flex the car experiences under normal driving conditions. Temperature extremes aggravate the condition.


----------



## Javelina (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the link!!!

I already have the replacement piece, I guess I'll give it a go on Thursday/Friday since I'm taking the day off.

:sly:


----------



## onephatguy (Mar 17, 2014)

Mine cracked from the hot sun out here in CA. When I was at the dealership, they told me there was a TSB on it. I haven't replaced it yet, I'm waiting on a few mods being done, then I'll take her in.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

"Knock on wood" guess I'm just lucky no breaks.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> "Knock on wood" guess I'm just lucky no breaks.


If u under warranty did like i did (brake it) 😄


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

talja10 said:


> If u under warranty did like i did (brake it) 


And, I am pretty sure when you said that, I also said, hopefully someone from VW Corp will see this and deny your claim.:laugh:

I find it interesting that there a few people in this world that every time they have a thought (Brain Fart), it has to come out of their mouth almost immediately.

What ever happened to wisdom or common sense, as it is sometimes referred to?

Do you actually believe that the people here will think you are a hero because you intentionally broke that piece on your car, even though there was nothing wrong ?

Apparently you are proud of what you did because this is the second time you have bragged about it.:screwy:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> And, I am pretty sure when you said that, I also said, hopefully someone from VW Corp will see this and deny your claim.:laugh:
> 
> I find it interesting that there a few people in this world that every time they have a thought (Brain Fart), it has to come out of their mouth almost immediately.
> 
> ...


U really need to get a life bro.seriously if u see all my comments and whatever thread i comment they are all even asking or trying to help others like in these case.seriously if u dont have anything else in life to do try not to be "cool guy" with me.im not a kid idiot telling me im trying to be hero here wtf seriously if u would said this in my face i dunno what what would have happen.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Don't take it personally Tauland. Most of his comments are condescending like this.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

talja10 said:


> U really need to get a life bro.seriously if u see all my comments and whatever thread i comment they are all even asking or trying to help others like in these case.seriously if u dont have anything else in life to do try not to be "cool guy" with me.im not a kid idiot telling me im trying to be hero here wtf seriously if u would said this in my face i dunno what what would have happen.


Munnarg said you should not take my post seriously. Actually, it was meant to be personal.

Reading through your post to me, it appears your IQ may a bit on the low side. And of course, it also appears that your propensity to violence is quite high. Of course, I could be wrong on both counts.

It would also appear that immoral behavior and even breaking the law by committing battery at the drop of a hat is something you don't mind doing. 

However, your grammar and spelling leaves a bit to be desired. That is definite.

And if we were face to face, I would say the same thing to you. That is also definite.

I will say this again; to intentionally break something just so that you can make a claim against VW is immoral. For every action there is a reaction. And this particular reaction is that VW will just charge more for their cars so that others can pay for your action.
It is, in fact, stealing from VW and inevitably the rest of us who purchase their vehicles.

But, it would appear that this is of no concern to you what so ever.

Admittedly, I may be entirely wrong in my assumption of your basic personality which is why I used the word "Appear" several times. I can only surmise that what you are saying is from your heart but it may also be from a bit too much to drink or perhaps other factors unknown to me while writing this post.

If I am wrong about you, please accept my apology. I am not perfect either.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

...so about that black window trim, huh?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

spaceman_spiff said:


> ...so about that black window trim, huh?


Since you have a 2013 model, you don't have to be concerned. It has the Aluminum trim.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

It's a part that is destined to crack and more and more VW doesn't seem all that willing to replace it without a push lately. They even charged me that stupid $50 deductible to replace mine and then "compensated" me with a free oil change after I made a stink about it.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

talja10 said:


> If u under warranty did like i did (brake it) 😄


Thanks, but I'm not on warranty anymore :-( And would rather not deal with the dealership by breaking it. I'll just keep an eye on it.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

munnarg said:


> It's a part that is destined to crack and more and more VW doesn't seem all that willing to replace it without a push lately. They even charged me that stupid $50 deductible to replace mine and then "compensated" me with a free oil change after I made a stink about it.


As far as all of them being destined to self destruction, maybe yes, maybe no. 

I had my 2009 CC for almost 4 years and it was subjected to some very extreme temps during that time.

Where I live it can get to 105 in the summer and zero in the winter due to my high elevation. It never cracked.

As I have pointed out in previous posts in this forum regarding the trunk trim piece, it has more to do with the dealer than VW corp as to whether it will get replaced without cost. 

Everyone that has said they pushed the dealer very hard for free replacement, either got it done immediately or eventually. Most didn't have to push hard at all but others did.

So, I really think it is a crap shoot as to whether it is going to crack within a fairly short period of time, meaning three or 4 years. But I suppose that if the car is left out in the elements for enough years, that piece, as well as many other parts, including the paint, will eventually fail.

However, I do agree that this particular piece appears to be failing at a higher than average rate as compared to other vehicle exterior trim pieces. And, that's the reason VW Corp is not balking at replacing them after the warranty period has ended. Again, the dealership sometimes has to be pushed but not VW Corporation.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

DavidPaul said:


> Since you have a 2013 model, you don't have to be concerned. It has the Aluminum trim.


au contraire...



DOTTAT said:


> Guys....I have a 2013 4mo exec.....guess what???
> 
> The roof piece between the sunroof and the windshield is plastic too!! Mine has about 6 cracks in it starting at the windshield. Took it by the dealership today and they told me they've had 4 or 5 so far. Make sure you check that piece too!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

spaceman_spiff said:


> au contraire...


Either there were a few left over in the mix or his was a very early 13. 

Never the less, that is bummer. At least it was under warranty.


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

Went in for my 30k service and informed the dealership about my cracked trim piece. Their response was to take pictures and contact VWOA to see if they would cover it. Odd since I'm under warranty and the service guy I talked to said he sees this all the time. Seems like they would know right away if they were going to replace it or not. So now I wait.


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

I went through all this awhile back. I had to notify my dealership first. They inspected my car and took pictures. Then I had to talk to VWOA and explain everything to them. They said now that I had a claim opened for me to take it back to dealership again. So back to the dealership, took 2 days and got my new trip piece installed for free. They even covered my rental car.


----------



## Grajjie (Sep 30, 2012)

Best of luck trying to get it replaced. I have a 2013 and my rear trim piece is fine but the trim piece between the sunroof and windshield cracked and it's showing 4-6 vertical cracks and I sometimes hear creaking noises but I don't know if that's the source. I dropped the car off at my local dealership a week ago and it will be ready by the end of this week. Thankfully they are replacing the WHOLE sunroof assembly FREE under warranty!  I've been driving a decent Passat SE meanwhile and I must say the 5 cylinder is really special.


----------



## jst51 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Mine finally developed a crack, too.*

My 2011 CC developed the same crack in the black trim piece near the trunk. I'm out of warranty as of Aug. 2013 and have 22,000 miles. My dealer took pictures, contacted VW, and called me back within 3 days to tell me VW will do a one-time repair free of charge.


----------



## Flavian (Aug 2, 2014)

sk8too said:


> I called VWoA Friday as I'm out of warranty. They filed my complaint but at this time they are not issuing a check to me  need more people to call them and get this as a free of charge repair.


I also have the same issue i didn't realize it in time, so now my warranty is expired I wonder how I should go about getting it replaced by Vw?


----------

